# Why is Dirk having an MVP season?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, why is this season any different to others? Nash' depature? Damps arrival?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Because I told him to.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Sixers musn't have gotten your memo telling them to do well this season then


Oooooh! Pwn3d n00b


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Theo! said:


> The Sixers musn't have gotten your memo telling them to do well this season then


I told them to save it for the playoffs. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If, If they make it


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

IMO, it's a little bit of both of the Nash gone/Damp here effect.

also, this season the offense is more geared to go through him. He is being forced to be THE man, no questions about it.

combine thiese with his focus on improving defense is why he's having career bests in most categories.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

He's German, he was engineered to have a MVP season.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Becasue i ahve said onand on He is doing it on his own he is better off with is scary it kinda makes me wonder if we had Nash how many points Dirk would have from an offensive standpoint.Defensively he has down everything asked he is improving at moving his feet and blocking shots.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

He's playing Defense,All his numbers are up,and he ain't taking no B.S.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

A lot of the reasons mentioned already. He's much more aware of and playing the role of THE guy this year. Some of it is due to circumstance (like Nash leaving) some of it is just an attitude. But it's also true that most players will have their best (statistical) season at the age of 27. So he may actually be better still next year, but you're seeing a HOF-caliber player fully matured and near his peak. Pretty cool.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The reason he's having an MVP year as opposed to other years? It's nothing but improvement, and improvement on a pretty good game in the first place.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Theo! said:


> If, If they make it


No more 'If'.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bah!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Because he doesn't have a girl. So he doesn't have to conserve energy for post game rendevous.


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

I don't think anybody in Dallas is talking about Dirk becoming this years MVP. To be honest, I don't care about it. He's having a great season which is much different to his other ones but who cares? The mavs had a superb 2nd half season, they are rolling right now. They're one of only a few contenders right now and that's what counts. I hope Dirk will earn the finals MVP, that would make me much more happier that the regular season MVP. And we all know, that he will be even better in the playoffs than in the the regular season.....

Kepp on rollin' Dallas (Dirk)!!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

XYRYX said:


> I don't think anybody in Dallas is talking about Dirk becoming this years MVP. To be honest, I don't care about it. He's having a great season which is much different to his other ones but who cares? The mavs had a superb 2nd half season, they are rolling right now. They're one of only a few contenders right now and that's what counts. I hope Dirk will earn the finals MVP, that would make me much more happier that the regular season MVP. And we all know, that he will be even better in the playoffs than in the the regular season.....
> 
> Kepp on rollin' Dallas (Dirk)!!!


Great Point!
*NBA Champion (Finals MVP) > League MVP*


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> Great Point!
> *NBA Champion (Finals MVP) > League MVP*


You got it! It's always a honor to be MVP but we all know how valuable Dirk is for the mavs. So let's win the championship and we'll see who is happier with his season MVP trophy or with the finals one....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeehaw!


----------

